

How One Tiny Business is Dominating Social Media - bigduke
http://www.inc.com/abigail-tracy/the-brooklyn-circus-social-media-strategy.html

======
snowwrestler
Before this article I had never heard of the Shorty Awards. Is it really a big
deal (or a deal at all?). Most digital/ web/social media awards programs seem
like pointless farces to me.

